# Substitute For Drop Stand Bolts



## rollfaster (Jul 20, 2016)

What do you guys use when you don't have correct or OG drop stand bolts? Do any members here make them?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintage...575480?hash=item19e7a5a6f8:g:sHgAAOxygPtS2-qQ


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 20, 2016)

I've used sections cut off from electronics spacers before, just sliced of a piece with a Dremel tool.  It worked fine, but it was a long time ago,
http://www.keyelco.com/category.cfm/Spacers-Standoffs/Spacers-Round-Clear-Hole/p/495/id/498


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 20, 2016)

I bought a few sets off a member here who had them made from a local shop, you might end up with more than you need but it will be cheap and precise.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 21, 2016)

Convo sent.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintage...575480?hash=item19e7a5a6f8:g:sHgAAOxygPtS2-qQ



$42!!!!!!!! No way in hell I'd pay that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> $42!!!!!!!! No way in hell I'd pay that.




I know its pricy, but it is an option!


----------



## John (Jul 22, 2016)

$8.00 ea cadmium plated. The ones in the picture do not have the cadmium plate yet. note the thread has a .060 relief at the head of the bolt.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2016)

Convo sent!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2016)

FOUND! Thanks John.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 22, 2016)

John,  you should triple the price and sell the crap out of those on ebay   Good stuff man, thanks for making them available!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 22, 2016)

John said:


> $8.00 ea cadmium plated. The ones in the picture do not have the cadmium plate yet. note the thread has a .060 relief at the head of the bolt.View attachment 342528 View attachment 342529



Convo started.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 25, 2016)

Damn, I need to start crankin' those babies out on the lathe. Smart man making those. Especially with the relief. Nice touch.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 26, 2016)

I bought 3 sets at memory lane at $10 a set.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 11, 2016)

I have one tip here: If you have old ones that are a bit worn and don't stay tight, what I did was use a lock nut against a washer on the inside to keep the bolt the correct tension and not loosen every ride.


----------

